# Jon Angell Petco Or Fish4dogs Superior?



## Guest (Nov 15, 2012)

On the puppy food

Jon Angell Petco
Salmon (min. 37%: Includes min. 26% salmon meal, min. 11% salmon), Potato (min 37%), Salmon Oil, Sugar beet fibre, Peas, Brewers Yeast, Minerals and Vitamin
£55 for a 15kg sack

Superior F4D puppy
Salmon (Min 26%), Potato (Min 26%), Salmon Meal (22%), Salmon Oil (11.3%), Pea (9.9%), Starch (8.2%), Pea Fibre (1.3%), Salmon Digest (1.8%), Seaweed Meal, Yeast Extract, Malt Extract, Potassium Chloride, Green-lipped Mussel Extract, Spirulina 
£58 for a 12kg sack

Or maybe I should try Orijen but they told me they wouldn`t send out a sample and I don`t want to buy a larger sack in case cos its expensive 
And I like fish and potato based foods.
Was gonna try SP salmon and potato but they have really [email protected]p customer service. Emailed them three times, first time sent 1/09/12 for a sample, got no reply to this date. Emailed again asking for sample on 1/11/12 no reply to this date. Emailed on 3/11/12 asking could I have a measuring cup if I ordered no reply. Phoned them no answer


----------



## WeedySeaDragon (Oct 7, 2012)

Although they're not free the site I buy our Acana from sells small bags for about £5 if that's any use?

It's here if you're interested.


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Ring Jon angell I am sure he will send you a sample, their customer service is excellent and being a small based family firm value their customers. Mention petforums when you contact them


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

Maybe worth a look at this

Eden Holistic Pet Foods

Not that ive tried it YET
but have ordered some


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 22, 2010)

Fish4dogs every time for me, especially with the extras in the superior. They will send you a sample to try. I've been feeding it for years to my lot with great results.


----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2012)

tashi said:


> Ring Jon angell I am sure he will send you a sample, their customer service is excellent and being a small based family firm value their customers. Mention petforums when you contact them


Would it be better to ring or email them?


----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2012)

DT said:


> Maybe worth a look at this
> 
> Eden Holistic Pet Foods
> 
> ...


Brill company fantastic customer service they don`t give samples for free so might spend the fiver on a sample.


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

New Puppy Mum said:


> Brill company fantastic customer service they don`t give samples for free so might spend the fiver on a sample.


Being relatively new I dont blame them for not sending free samples
It is an expensive venture
I 400g sample will cost them £2.70 to send royal mail price.

Out of the two I would say try the Jon Angells
What f4d have done re their ingredients is a major let down
I was their biggest fan before this and my dogs are raw fed


----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2012)

babycham2002 said:


> Being relatively new I dont blame them for not sending free samples
> It is an expensive venture
> I 400g sample will cost them £2.70 to send royal mail price.
> 
> ...


Yeah I know thats why I`m not hissing and booing about them


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

New Puppy Mum said:


> Would it be better to ring or email them?


Try emailing them, lovely couple I use them now for all my dog treats, after having some short dated from the 'other' company so they have all my custom now.


----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2012)

tashi said:


> Try emailing them, lovely couple I use them now for all my dog treats, after having some short dated from the 'other' company so they have all my custom now.


Thanks for your help


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

New Puppy Mum said:


> Yeah I know thats why I`m not hissing and booing about them


Ha ha I thought that was just cos you was generally lovely 

Wow 3kg fish skins for £27!!!! nom nom nom for the puplets


----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2012)

babycham2002 said:


> Ha ha I thought that was just cos you was generally lovely
> 
> Wow 3kg fish skins for £27!!!! nom nom nom for the puplets


Haha thanks a bunch


----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2012)

Wow Jon Angell Petco just replied to my email sent at 10 to 5  They said yes and asked for my address! What a lovely company


----------



## kate_7590 (Feb 28, 2009)

I always said if i had to change my lot back to kibble i would use f4d, but after they changed their ingredients im not so sure.
I have looked at jon angell and think their products look fab. I bought 2kg of mini fish treats when i saw them at staffs county show and they are lovely (no i havent tried them personally) 
I think if i ever were to put the dogs back on kibble i would defo go for this!


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

New Puppy Mum said:


> Wow Jon Angell Petco just replied to my email sent at 10 to 5  They said yes and asked for my address! What a lovely company


see im not sure exactly how it goes but I know when I went to Richmond this year I spoke to the girl on the Jon angell stall, and I noticed that the ridgeback chilling on their stall was the exact same one I had met two years previously when she was a 6 month old pup (of course i remember the dog not the person lol)
so i was speaking to her, now i had heard the rumours that the man that invented f4d now had ja, but i wasnt so sure
anyway the girl said yes thats right and the man himself is her father in law

I am always wary of the people on the stalls at shows as sometimes they are employed sales agents and I know more about the product than they do!!


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 22, 2010)

I have always been an ardent fan of f4d particularly as one of mine has a red meat intolerance which is why I investigated it so much when they first came out. I've had long chats with them over their recent changes just to ensure that no red meat is included. I dont have a problem with the pea inclusion to improve the glycaemic index and digestibility and the fish content is still 46% so I will stick with them for the time being. I also use their mousses and their treats so still prefer to buy everything under one roof, never had a problem with ordering or customer service so for me its a case of 'if it aint broke dont try and fix it'. At least if you do move to Jon Angell, if you cant get supply in the long term future from him, you know there is your fall back of F4d and their range.


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

babycham2002 said:


> see im not sure exactly how it goes but I know when I went to Richmond this year I spoke to the girl on the Jon angell stall, and I noticed that the ridgeback chilling on their stall was the exact same one I had met two years previously when she was a 6 month old pup (of course i remember the dog not the person lol)
> so i was speaking to her, now i had heard the rumours that the man that invented f4d now had ja, but i wasnt so sure
> anyway the girl said yes thats right and the man himself is her father in law
> 
> I am always wary of the people on the stalls at shows as sometimes they are employed sales agents and I know more about the product than they do!!


The girl you spoke to is jon's lovely wife Madriza (sp) and yes it was her F in L that was the original fish 4 dogs, always got smiles on their faces and full of fun.


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> I have always been an ardent fan of f4d particularly as one of mine has a red meat intolerance which is why I investigated it so much when they first came out. I've had long chats with them over their recent changes just to ensure that no red meat is included. I dont have a problem with the pea inclusion to improve the glycaemic index and digestibility and the fish content is still 46% so I will stick with them for the time being. I also use their mousses and their treats so still prefer to buy everything under one roof, never had a problem with ordering or customer service so for me its a case of 'if it aint broke dont try and fix it'. At least if you do move to Jon Angell, if you cant get supply in the long term future from him, you know there is your fall back of F4d and their range.


I would never go back now, after having some short dated items (not reduced) never again :incazzato:


----------



## Lyceum (Sep 25, 2009)

New Puppy Mum said:


> On the puppy food
> 
> Jon Angell Petco
> Salmon (min. 37%: Includes min. 26% salmon meal, min. 11% salmon), Potato (min 37%), Salmon Oil, Sugar beet fibre, Peas, Brewers Yeast, Minerals and Vitamin
> ...


Once all is dehydrated and in the bowl the meat content of them is

100 -70 [the moisture level] = 30%. Then 30% of 11% = 3.3% add that to the 26% meal, so Jon Angell has 29.3% overall fish.

F4D has 100 -70 = 30%. Then 30% of 22% = 6.6% , add that to the existing 26% gives you an overall meat content of 32.6%

F4D edges it on both meat content and price.

Can I just also throw fishmongers into the mix



> Salmon Meal (min 27%), Potato (min 27%), Salmon (min 24%), Salmon Oil (min 9%), Sugar Beet Pulp, Salmon Digest (min 2%), Minerals, Brewers Yeast, Potassium Chloride, Methionine, Mannan-Oligosaccharides, Fructo-Oligosaccharides, Yucca Extract, L-Carnitine, Beta Carotene


Over all meat content is

100 -70 = 30%. Then 30% of 24% = 7.2% , add that to the 27% makes it 32.2% overall. It's also £30 for 10kg, so you could get 20kg for a few£ more than the other two is for 12 KG.


----------



## Lyceum (Sep 25, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> I have always been an ardent fan of f4d particularly as one of mine has a red meat intolerance which is why I investigated it so much when they first came out. I've had long chats with them over their recent changes just to ensure that no red meat is included. I dont have a problem with the pea inclusion to improve the glycaemic index and digestibility and the fish content is still 46% so I will stick with them for the time being. I also use their mousses and their treats so still prefer to buy everything under one roof, never had a problem with ordering or customer service so for me its a case of 'if it aint broke dont try and fix it'. At least if you do move to Jon Angell, if you cant get supply in the long term future from him, you know there is your fall back of F4d and their range.


As I said in my other thread you repped the company you work for in, what kibble has 46% fish in??? Before dehydration maybe, but not once dehydrated and going into the dogs bowl.


----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2012)

Lyceum said:


> Once all is dehydrated and in the bowl the meat content of them is
> 
> 100 -70 [the moisture level] = 30%. Then 30% of 11% = 3.3% add that to the 26% meal, so Jon Angell has 29.3% overall fish.
> 
> ...


Is fishmongers okay for puppies? And someone on the reviews said fishmongers isn`t suitable for small dogs


----------



## Lyceum (Sep 25, 2009)

New Puppy Mum said:


> Is fishmongers okay for puppies? And someone on the reviews said fishmongers isn`t suitable for small dogs


I don't believe in puppy food, think it's all a big fad myself, so I'd not think twice about feeding it. Only problem I could see is it being too big for a puppy, but I'm not sure as I don't know how big it is.


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

Lyceum said:


> Once all is dehydrated and in the bowl the meat content of them is
> 
> 100 -70 [the moisture level] = 30%. Then 30% of 11% = 3.3% add that to the 26% meal, so Jon Angell has 29.3% overall fish.
> 
> ...


Thanks for explaining it like that..I understand now... I think  I have decided to keep Mine on the fish4dogs , I am pretty pissed off the way they have reduced the quality, but, I do feel changing Mavis over to anything else could be a backward step healthwise. I mean it still got to be better than burns is it not? that's what she was on prior to switching over


----------



## CavalierOwner (Feb 5, 2012)

Lyceum said:


> I don't believe in puppy food, think it's all a big fad myself, so I'd not think twice about feeding it. Only problem I could see is it being too big for a puppy, but I'm not sure as I don't know how big it is.


From what I remember when I once bought my lot a small bag, it was a medium size kibble but it could have changed since then.

When I went to [email protected] on Tuesday I am certain that Fishmongers had a new sensitive dry complete range but it doesn't appear to be on their website. It was in a different bag to the usual fishmongers. I didn't really look at it because I was in a rush but I would have thought that the original Fishmongers formula was pretty good for sensitive tums anyway?


----------



## EmCHammer (Dec 28, 2009)

> The girl you spoke to is jon's lovely wife Madriza (sp) and yes it was her F in L that was the original fish 4 dogs, always got smiles on their faces and full of fun.


We got chatting at a stall and me the FiL I think - was a lovely chap really knew his stuff and spend ages chatting (and made mums day by saying he thought she was about 10 years younger than she was). Would imagine based on that customer service is excellent.


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

I think the F4D looks better just a bit less potato etc. their ordinary one in comparison is a lot worse though.

Arden Grange do an ocean white fish and potato. Barking Heads do a salmon one


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 22, 2010)

Isnt it great that there are choices for us all out there now for fishy diets?! When i first started feeding F4D diets people thought I was mad feeding a single source protein diet to my dogs. Now people are recognising the benefits of feeding fishy diets. We may not agree on which brand but I'm just so pleased that threads like this come up and show that we dont just throw crap down our dogs throats!!


----------

